# Kit Photo



## dreamer5000 (13 Février 2011)

Bonjour
Avant de partir en vacances j'ai acheté le Kit Photo pour sauvegarder régulièrement mes photos sur mon Ipad. A mon retour j'ai transféré mes photos sur Iphoto depuis mon appareil photo  sur mon Ipad. Mon problème est maintenant comment supprimer les photos sauvegardées via le Kit. Je ne trouve nulle part dans Itunes ou sont stockées les images qui se trouvent dans  Photos - Evènements mon Ipad. Dans Itunes j'ai même décoché Synchroniser les photos depuis Iphoto et alors que tous les albums de Iphoto ont été supprimés sur mon Ipad mes autres photos enregistrées en utilisant le Kit se trouent toujours sur mon Ipad.
Merci pour votre aide.


----------

